# Happy Egyptian New Year!! :)



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Happy Egyptian New Year to you all 

I hope 2011 brings you all the most fantastic things you hope for (and Maiden lots of eggs from the chickens)


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

And the same to you.

One hen went awol and the terriers killed another... only 4 left now.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> And the same to you.
> 
> One hen went awol and the terriers killed another... only 4 left now.


OH no! 

I was going to use one of my double entendre gems about other names for poultry however it was suitably FOWL so I left it out 

I have promised to be good for 2011 lest I get banned and you all want me to report back on my misadventures in Sharm :clap2:

I bet beady eyes are peeled


----------

